# Hiveswap/Homestuck Extended Zodiac



## Sidhe Draoi

The Extended Zodiac

Homestuck is a webcomic and Hiveswap is a point and click game based on the world of Homestuck.
There is a species of aliens in Homestuck and Hiveswap called Trolls. They have different colored blood that puts them into a sort of social caste.

There are two different moons that determine things and you can visit while you are sleeping. Derse and Prospit.

There are class aspects which give you different talents, and I guess powers? I've mostly seen them in action in Homestuck where people have different destinies and powers that makes it feel kind of like a character class for the game that the characters are playing.

And the Trolls usually associate with different signs/symbols, just like in the Western Zodiac. In fact, the symbols for the signs from the Western Zodiac are included in the list.


Your True Sign is

TAURGA










SIGN OF THE GUARDIAN

If your true sign is Taurga, then you possess the unique combination of qualities held by all Bronze Signs, Derse Dreamers, and Space-bound.

Sign Class: Bronze 


Bronze Signs have a warm and generous disposition, but you might not accuse them of it the first time you meet. They have a tendency toward being withdrawn and slow to open up with new people. This can make them come off as arrogant and cold, like they think they are too good for everyone, although the reality couldn't be further from the truth. In fact, they crave validation and companionship. They are very open-hearted, but if a Bronze Sign decides to dig their heels in, it can be like talking to a wall. More so than any of the other sign classes, Bronze Signs have a marked love of creature comforts. They crave stability and safety, and if they have the means, their homes will be full of beautiful things. Some might accuse them of being hedonistic; they would probably just claim to know what they like. As lovers they can be quite needy, wanting assurances that the affection they feel is reciprocated. Maybe because of this, they have a particular affinity for animals. Don't try to break a Bronze's Sign's routines-they'll resent you for it, even if oftentimes they are too polite to say so. 
• Learn more about Sign Classes.

Lunar Sway: Derse 

Derse Dreamers have personalities marked by a distinct and restless skepticism. Whatever their waking circumstances, chances are they will live in a state of dissatisfaction. Rebellion is in their blood, manifesting whether they are fighting back against a fascist dictatorship, or the most recent trend in casual footwear. Derse Dreamers are cerebral and self-aware; they have a far better grasp on the landscape of their own minds than on the world around them, which they can find alienating and confusing. But as so much of their identity is built on control, they will do their utmost to hide any insecurities, often with false humility or self-deprecating humor. They may be inflexible and pessimistic, but they are also great problem solvers, facing conflicts head-on with shrewd, calculating minds. They see one true path among an infinite snarl of wrong ones. They tend to be introverted, but if you win their trust Derse Dreamers are extremely powerful allies. However, they find sincere vulnerability difficult and will often keep people at arm's length. Letting go and living in the moment is hard for a Derse Dreamer; they constantly look toward the future and analyze the past. 
• Learn more about Lunar Sway.

Aspect: Space 

Those bound to the aspect of Space are, as the name suggests, concerned with the big picture. They are patient, masters of the art of 'wait-and-see', and are inclined to take things as they come. That isn't to say that they're pushovers or willing to let injustice lie-they just choose their battles wisely, understanding that sometimes you have to let something burn to the ground in order to build it back better and stronger than before. To this effect, they tend to be innovators, concerned with creation and redemption. Catch them recycling the old to make the new, the fresh, and the beautiful. For the Space-bound, the journey is as, if not more, important than the destination; how they do something is as important as what they do. At their best, they are steady, impartial, and creative. At their worst, they can be detached, apathetic, and vague.


----------



## Moo Rice

*CAPRITTARIUS*








CAPRI* = Purple Sign -- *ITTARIUS = Derse + Void

*SIGN OF THE RIFT*​If your true sign is *Caprittarius*, then you possess the unique combination of qualities held by all *Purple Signs*, *Derse Dreamers*, and *Void-bound*.

*Sign Class: Purple *

Purple Signs are the workaholics of the sign classes. Ambitious and driven, they have a very specific path in mind to reach the pinnacle of their field, and will work tirelessly toward it. However, if their practical brains convince them that their goal is unrealistic, they may be slow to trust anyone with the secret of their true desires. They are often very funny, their wit veering toward the dryly macabre. Their fatalism can be incredibly humorous or terrible, depending who you ask. Purple Signs are usually the people who will say out loud what everyone else was thinking but was too nervous to mention. They are very stubborn, and once they've made up their mind about something, whether it be a restaurant choice or a political affiliation, it is difficult to change. They have trouble admitting they were mistaken, and also that they are upset. An oft-repeated phrase of the Purple Signs is, "It's fine, don't worry about it." They will let arguments fester rather than face them head on. In love they tend to be strictly monogamous and fiercely devoted, ready to pledge themselves to a person the same way they do their goals-utterly, and without reservation. 
*• Learn more about Sign Classes.*

*Lunar Sway: Derse * 

Derse Dreamers have personalities marked by a distinct and restless skepticism. Whatever their waking circumstances, chances are they will live in a state of dissatisfaction. Rebellion is in their blood, manifesting whether they are fighting back against a fascist dictatorship, or the most recent trend in casual footwear. Derse Dreamers are cerebral and self-aware; they have a far better grasp on the landscape of their own minds than on the world around them, which they can find alienating and confusing. But as so much of their identity is built on control, they will do their utmost to hide any insecurities, often with false humility or self-deprecating humor. They may be inflexible and pessimistic, but they are also great problem solvers, facing conflicts head-on with shrewd, calculating minds. They see one true path among an infinite snarl of wrong ones. They tend to be introverted, but if you win their trust Derse Dreamers are extremely powerful allies. However, they find sincere vulnerability difficult and will often keep people at arm's length. Letting go and living in the moment is hard for a Derse Dreamer; they constantly look toward the future and analyze the past. 
*• Learn more about Lunar Sway.*

*Aspect: Void * 

Those bound to the aspect of Void are the universe's secret-keepers. The unknown doesn't scare them-where others might see emptiness, they see potential. A blank page, an empty canvas, that's what the Void-bound live for. They value mystery and the unexplained, and are not particularly bothered by not having all the answers. Where others might be compelled to go out and seek answers, the Void-bound lean more toward casting doubt on what is already considered fully understood. They don't take much on faith and would rather live in a state of confusion than believe something that might be untrue or bow to intellectual authority. After all, in order for something new to be built, the old, rotting foundation must often be razed. At their best, Void-bound are wise, intuitive, and vibrant. At their worst they can be dismissive, indecisive, and apathetic. 
*• Learn more about Aspects.*​


----------



## Varyafiriel

Your True Sign is *PIRIUS*








PI* = Fuchsia Sign -- *RIUS = Derse + Hope
*
SIGN OF THE STORYTELLER*
If your true sign is *Pirius*, then you possess the unique combination of qualities held by all *Fuchsia Signs*, *Derse Dreamers*, and *Hope-bound*.*Sign Class: Fuchsia* 








Fuchsia Signs are the final of the sign classes, fittingly, also the most enigmatic. Possessing a strong imagination, they have an otherworldly quality to them that draws others in. Often, it has more to do with what they don't tell you than what they do, giving them an air of mystery that would more than likely perplex a Fuchsia sign if you told them about it. They aren't usually trying to be alluring-they're just lost in thought. Highly emotional, Fuchsia signs are sensitive and anxious, and tend to spend a lot of time worrying-about the world, the future, and what others think of them. They are artistic and talented, but can suffer from crippling bouts of depression, holding themselves to impossibly high standards. They have rich fantasy lives, and can get so caught up in daydreams that they sometimes forget to actually do things. Many Fuchsia Signs have trouble with follow-through, and it can take a lot to kick them out of their inertia. As far as romance goes, they need partners who are willing to put in the time to go at their pace, and who can handle how sensitive and emotional they can be. 
*
Lunar Sway: Derse *







Derse Dreamers have personalities marked by a distinct and restless skepticism. Whatever their waking circumstances, chances are they will live in a state of dissatisfaction. Rebellion is in their blood, manifesting whether they are fighting back against a fascist dictatorship, or the most recent trend in casual footwear. Derse Dreamers are cerebral and self-aware; they have a far better grasp on the landscape of their own minds than on the world around them, which they can find alienating and confusing. But as so much of their identity is built on control, they will do their utmost to hide any insecurities, often with false humility or self-deprecating humor. They may be inflexible and pessimistic, but they are also great problem solvers, facing conflicts head-on with shrewd, calculating minds. They see one true path among an infinite snarl of wrong ones. They tend to be introverted, but if you win their trust Derse Dreamers are extremely powerful allies. However, they find sincere vulnerability difficult and will often keep people at arm's length. Letting go and living in the moment is hard for a Derse Dreamer; they constantly look toward the future and analyze the past.
*Aspect: Hope *







Those bound to the aspect of Hope are driven first and foremost by their convictions. They do right for right's sake, and are quick to come to the aid of anyone they deem to be experiencing injustice. That said, their views of the world can be quite black and white, so what they see as the "right" thing may not always be the universally accepted view. They put great value in the power of the imagination, the ability to dream up a better and more beautiful future. If anyone could dream a better world into existence, it would be one of the Hope-bound. They may sound like all sunshine and rainbows, but they aren't adverse to a little destruction, especially if they think they can replace it with something better and more just. At their best, Hope-bound are positive, caring, and warm. At their worst they can be narrow-minded and selfish. ​


----------



## Lady of Clockwork

Your True Sign is: *ARRIUS*








[SUB](*AR** = Rust Sign -- **RIUS* = Derse + Hope)

[/SUB]





















​*SIGN OF THE VISUALIZER*
If your true sign is Arrius, then you possess the unique combination of qualities held by all Rust Signs, Derse Dreamers, and Hope-bound.

*Sign Class: Rust 







*
Adventure motivates Rust Signs more than anything else. They crave new experiences, the wilder and farther-from-home, the better. They are confident and energetic, ready to face the unknown. This dynamism makes them great leaders, but it can also make them foolhardy. Often, they don't posses the level of caution they should for someone so willing to jump into new things. Their willingness to trust can get them into trouble, but they are also incredibly resilient. Their ability to bounce back from trauma and injury leaves them as the toughest sign class on the spectrum. Rust Signs make great friends and traveling companions, but they also can be selfish and quick to anger. If what they deem to be an acceptable level of "excitement" isn't happening around them, they have a tendency to try to stir some up. They love the drama. They have incredibly high expectations for themselves and for romantic partners. If someone doesn't live up to these, they may deem them not worth their time. If they aren't careful, Rust Signs can end up in a cycle of excitement, followed by crushed expectations, followed by a quick recovery and new flush of excitement. 

*Lunar Sway: Derse







*
Derse Dreamers have personalities marked by a distinct and restless skepticism. Whatever their waking circumstances, chances are they will live in a state of dissatisfaction. Rebellion is in their blood, manifesting whether they are fighting back against a fascist dictatorship, or the most recent trend in casual footwear. Derse Dreamers are cerebral and self-aware; they have a far better grasp on the landscape of their own minds than on the world around them, which they can find alienating and confusing. But as so much of their identity is built on control, they will do their utmost to hide any insecurities, often with false humility or self-deprecating humor. They may be inflexible and pessimistic, but they are also great problem solvers, facing conflicts head-on with shrewd, calculating minds. They see one true path among an infinite snarl of wrong ones. They tend to be introverted, but if you win their trust Derse Dreamers are extremely powerful allies. However, they find sincere vulnerability difficult and will often keep people at arm's length. Letting go and living in the moment is hard for a Derse Dreamer; they constantly look toward the future and analyze the past.

*Aspect: Hope







*
Those bound to the aspect of Hope are driven first and foremost by their convictions. They do right for right's sake, and are quick to come to the aid of anyone they deem to be experiencing injustice. That said, their views of the world can be quite black and white, so what they see as the "right" thing may not always be the universally accepted view. They put great value in the power of the imagination, the ability to dream up a better and more beautiful future. If anyone could dream a better world into existence, it would be one of the Hope-bound. They may sound like all sunshine and rainbows, but they aren't adverse to a little destruction, especially if they think they can replace it with something better and more just. At their best, Hope-bound are positive, caring, and warm. At their worst they can be narrow-minded and selfish.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid

OP summed this up terribly, no offense. I'm not sure what Andrew Hussie's basis is for the Extended Zodiac itself. But Lunar Sway and especially Classpect does have real world basis. Lunar Sway is pretty much "idealism VS pragmatism", and Classpect is delving deep into genius level metaphysics and archetypology.

If you actually read the comic(god forbid tho, that motherfucker is HUGE), and manage to make sense of the thematics and meaning of things. Then you will see that Andrew Hussie must've done extensive philosophical and scientific research, to come up with half the shit that he did. Despite it seeming like a nice and friendly webcomic for kids on the surface, it's clearly got a side to it that goes way beyond anything a teenager could comprehend.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid

LIPIA








LI(B)* = Teal Sign -- *PIA = Derse + Light
SIGN OF THE NETWORKER
If your true sign is Lipia, then you possess the unique combination of qualities held by all Teal Signs, Derse Dreamers, and Light-bound. 

Sign Class: Teal 
Teal Signs are natural charmers. Social and flirtatious, they are great at parties and public speaking events. Even though they aren't afraid to use their many engaging qualities in both personal and business ventures, they have a strong moral sense. Right and wrong are very obvious to a Teal Sign, and it can frustrate them that others don't see the world the same way they do. Their idealism can make them strong defenders of justice, but it can also result in them being incredibly let down. Their strict adherence to procedure can lead to errors in judgement; they can be gullible and too quick to trust. They have vibrant imaginations, and enjoy fiction and roleplaying, and often those games will resemble the lives they want to be living. Deep down, they often long for a hero, someone they can idolize and count on, with the smarts and charisma to keep up with them. Unfortunately, they have a tendency to get involved with people who are very obviously wrong for them out of a desire not to be alone. Many Teal Signs are better off being single, at least until someone really extraordinary comes along. 

Lunar Sway: Derse 
Derse Dreamers have personalities marked by a distinct and restless skepticism. Whatever their waking circumstances, chances are they will live in a state of dissatisfaction. Rebellion is in their blood, manifesting whether they are fighting back against a fascist dictatorship, or the most recent trend in casual footwear. Derse Dreamers are cerebral and self-aware; they have a far better grasp on the landscape of their own minds than on the world around them, which they can find alienating and confusing. But as so much of their identity is built on control, they will do their utmost to hide any insecurities, often with false humility or self-deprecating humor. They may be inflexible and pessimistic, but they are also great problem solvers, facing conflicts head-on with shrewd, calculating minds. They see one true path among an infinite snarl of wrong ones. They tend to be introverted, but if you win their trust Derse Dreamers are extremely powerful allies. However, they find sincere vulnerability difficult and will often keep people at arm's length. Letting go and living in the moment is hard for a Derse Dreamer; they constantly look toward the future and analyze the past. 

Aspect: Light 
Those bound to the aspect of Light are the universe's knowledge-seekers. They are, above all, driven to learn and understand. They are great alchemists, able to take multiple sources of information and synthesize them into something useful. They are scholars and researchers, absolutely dedicated to knowledge for knowledge's sake. They are the ultimate students, and although that might conjure up the image of people sitting around peacefully waiting for knowledge to be brought to them, that couldn't be further from the truth. The Light-bound will go after knowledge with a fierce intensity that others may find distasteful. They aren't overly concerned with laws or norms, either. They often take rules as simple suggestions, instead searching for loopholes or work-arounds. At their best, the Light-bound are resourceful and driven. At their worst they can be fussy, pedantic, and insensitive.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid

Also for the record, Hussie's descriptions are incredibly basic compared to the full picture. Particularly in regards to the Aspects. Aspects are the most fundamental concepts that make up reality, in other words the truest "aspects" of reality. Everything else falls within 1 of these 12 domains, or even a combination of any and all of them.

For instance he goes on about Knowledge for Light. But it can also be deduced that the Light aspect is Chance/Luck, Fortune, Architecture, Language/Speech, Consciousness, Manifestation, Existence, etc. The list of what each aspect is, is practically endless. But it's all stuff that on a metaphysical level, is all synonymous with each other.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid

Moo Rice said:


> *Aspect: Void *


Doot doot, we have opposite aspects


----------



## Sidhe Draoi

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> OP summed this up terribly, no offense. I'm not sure what Andrew Hussie's basis is for the Extended Zodiac itself. But Lunar Sway and especially Classpect does have real world basis. Lunar Sway is pretty much "idealism VS pragmatism", and Classpect is delving deep into genius level metaphysics and archetypology.
> 
> If you actually read the comic(god forbid tho, that motherfucker is HUGE), and manage to make sense of the thematics and meaning of things. Then you will see that Andrew Hussie must've done extensive philosophical and scientific research, to come up with half the shit that he did. Despite it seeming like a nice and friendly webcomic for kids on the surface, it's clearly got a side to it that goes way beyond anything a teenager could comprehend.


I know I did. :blushed:
I meant to at least edit the part about Derse and Prospit being moons since I caught that mistake at least but I was too late by the time I realized my mistake.
I still struggle with a lot of the terminology and details of Homestuck right now and focus mostly on understanding the characters.
I also wanted it to be simplistic and not spoilery and invite people to learn what its about for themselves and not scare people away from Homestuck by being the stereotypical Homestuck fan that does that "Let me tell you about Homestuck" thing.
I've known two people that wrote it off completely because of that kind of thing.

I believe the classes that go with aspects in the game and the quadrants would be interesting for people of PerC to look at too.

I believe that using peoples' zodiac signs to determine their blood color is just to simplify things and the rest is primarily to help people make fantrolls. I think it can be accurate in understanding your personality in a way, potentially, but I think that the quiz is really an excuse to expand on the information for Troll's blood colors, general personality traits, aspects and stuff.

I think the best way to figure out your bloodcolor, aspect, and whether you're a Derse Dreamer or a Prospit Dreamer is to read the webcomic and do extensive research.


----------



## Etiennette

Fancy seeing this here; my ENTP friend is always talking about Homestuck and whenever she does, it sounds like gibberish. :laughing:
Maybe I’ll learn a thing or two from this quiz, and finally understand what she’s talking about.






​


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid

starberryGhost said:


> I know I did. :blushed:
> I meant to at least edit the part about Derse and Prospit being moons since I caught that mistake at least but I was too late by the time I realized my mistake.


Well and to be fair, before this test and Hussie's direct elaboration on the Lunar Sway, there was no concrete explanation of what lunar sway even meant. There were so many theories, too little evidence. My own theory is what exactly turned out to be right, but I was running on a very vague intuition. Pretty much just a gut feeling.

So before this, that's pretty much all it really was. Was 2 moons that in-comic people end up aligned with for mysterious reasons, where they basically got an "extra life" in the Sburb video game. We knew it had a deeper meaning because everything with Sburb has some sort of philosophical or metaphorical meaning. We just had no idea WTF lol. I supposed because Hussie thought it was more important for people to figure out what the Classes and Aspects meant, cause that was much more complicated and something that the world currently has barely any acknowledgement of.



> I still struggle with a lot of the terminology and details of Homestuck right now and focus mostly on understanding the characters. I also wanted it to be simplistic and not spoilery and invite people to learn what its about for themselves and not scare people away from Homestuck by being the stereotypical Homestuck fan that does that "Let me tell you about Homestuck" thing.
> I've known two people that wrote it off completely because of that kind of thing.


Well and that's exactly what I'm NOT doing. Whenever I discuss classpect with people, I always start from establishing that it ultimately has nothing to do with the source material. The source material is based upon it, not the other way around. So I'm trying to eliminate the homestuck part of the discussion, particularly because I have found that people can be very dismissive of something when an artist put it in what is otherwise a work of fiction. Despite the fact that there are loads of examples of Fiction being based on reality. I mean it's very ignorant to just sum something up as "it's a cartoon" or "it's a movie" or "it's a game". When what we really are talking about, is Art.



> I believe the classes that go with aspects in the game and the quadrants would be interesting for people of PerC to look at too.


Definitely. More than they would Astrology for sure, lol.

I'm a Lord btw. A Lord of Light.



> I believe that using peoples' zodiac signs to determine their blood color is just to simplify things and the rest is primarily to help people make fantrolls. I think it can be accurate in understanding your personality in a way, potentially, but I think that the quiz is really an excuse to expand on the information for Troll's blood colors, general personality traits, aspects and stuff.


Well based on my experience of how Hussie's thought process works. I'm sure it's less partial than that. I think he's probably just thinking that by and large there are lots of people who feel that Astrology applies to them at a basic level, and so it's "safe" to use it as a basis. He DOES only employ Sun Sign astrology, which is much more mainstream than full chart astrology.



> I think the best way to figure out your bloodcolor, aspect, and whether you're a Derse Dreamer or a Prospit Dreamer is to read the webcomic and do extensive research.


Exactly, and it really doesn't hurt to think for yourself here. Because for example if I followed what the majority of other people were saying, I wouldn't have classpected myself as a Lord. Simply because nobody else seems to have a confident idea of what the Masterclasses mean or even outright decide that they don't exist IRL or whatever other nonsense. Point is, the systems themselves aren't subjective. But people have different perspectives and different guesses as to what this stuff means. So it's a very good subject for independent research and coming up with your own interpretations.


----------



## angelfish

Piga or Pigo, can't really tell what my Lunar Sway is. Relate to both; got Prospit 1st go-round and Derse 2nd time. Haven't gotten far into Homestuck enough I guess.


----------



## Wooktent

Your True Sign Is

Piries


SIGN OF THE DISSENTER

If your true sign is Piries, then you possess the unique combination of qualities held by all Fuchsia Signs, Derse Dreamers, and Time-bound.

Sign Class: Fuchsia 


Fuchsia Signs are the final of the sign classes, fittingly, also the most enigmatic. Possessing a strong imagination, they have an otherworldly quality to them that draws others in. Often, it has more to do with what they don't tell you than what they do, giving them an air of mystery that would more than likely perplex a Fuchsia sign if you told them about it. They aren't usually trying to be alluring-they're just lost in thought. Highly emotional, Fuchsia signs are sensitive and anxious, and tend to spend a lot of time worrying-about the world, the future, and what others think of them. They are artistic and talented, but can suffer from crippling bouts of depression, holding themselves to impossibly high standards. They have rich fantasy lives, and can get so caught up in daydreams that they sometimes forget to actually do things. Many Fuchsia Signs have trouble with follow-through, and it can take a lot to kick them out of their inertia. As far as romance goes, they need partners who are willing to put in the time to go at their pace, and who can handle how sensitive and emotional they can be. 
• Learn more about Sign Classes.

Lunar Sway: Derse 

Derse Dreamers have personalities marked by a distinct and restless skepticism. Whatever their waking circumstances, chances are they will live in a state of dissatisfaction. Rebellion is in their blood, manifesting whether they are fighting back against a fascist dictatorship, or the most recent trend in casual footwear. Derse Dreamers are cerebral and self-aware; they have a far better grasp on the landscape of their own minds than on the world around them, which they can find alienating and confusing. But as so much of their identity is built on control, they will do their utmost to hide any insecurities, often with false humility or self-deprecating humor. They may be inflexible and pessimistic, but they are also great problem solvers, facing conflicts head-on with shrewd, calculating minds. They see one true path among an infinite snarl of wrong ones. They tend to be introverted, but if you win their trust Derse Dreamers are extremely powerful allies. However, they find sincere vulnerability difficult and will often keep people at arm's length. Letting go and living in the moment is hard for a Derse Dreamer; they constantly look toward the future and analyze the past. 
• Learn more about Lunar Sway.

Aspect: Time 

Those bound to the aspect of Time are fighters, full stop. Their lives are often marked by struggle, not so much because fate has it in for them, but because they are fundamentally incapable of just accepting things as they come. They value action over passive acceptance, even if that may not be the wisest or safest choice. Don't try to tell a Time-bound to sit still and look pretty. They are very goal-focused, and tend to value the destination over the journey, and you won't find them making that journey in any traditional sort of way. To quote cheesy posters found on many a guidance counselor's wall-"impossible is just a word". If you need a miracle, they are who you call. At their best, the Time-bound are empathetic and relentless problem-solvers. At their worst they are ruthless, defensive, and impulsive.


----------



## Sciencing

Before there was any official way to determine aspect I thought I was a Time player, in spite of my passionate hatred of time travel. I'm one of those people who can't do life without a watch, who notices time all the time. I stopped having anything to do with Homestuck a long time ago but now I see this I'm going to have to rethink my aspect if I ever get back into it XD

Unsurprisingly the part of this that doesn't fit me at all is the part based on my real-life star sign, not a personality assessment.

PIZA
SIGN OF THE CONJURER

If your true sign is Piza, then you possess the unique combination of qualities held by all Fuchsia Signs, Derse Dreamers, and Mind-bound.

Sign Class: Fuchsia 


Fuchsia Signs are the final of the sign classes, fittingly, also the most enigmatic. Possessing a strong imagination, they have an otherworldly quality to them that draws others in. Often, it has more to do with what they don't tell you than what they do, giving them an air of mystery that would more than likely perplex a Fuchsia sign if you told them about it. They aren't usually trying to be alluring-they're just lost in thought. Highly emotional, Fuchsia signs are sensitive and anxious, and tend to spend a lot of time worrying-about the world, the future, and what others think of them. They are artistic and talented, but can suffer from crippling bouts of depression, holding themselves to impossibly high standards. They have rich fantasy lives, and can get so caught up in daydreams that they sometimes forget to actually do things. Many Fuchsia Signs have trouble with follow-through, and it can take a lot to kick them out of their inertia. As far as romance goes, they need partners who are willing to put in the time to go at their pace, and who can handle how sensitive and emotional they can be. 
• Learn more about Sign Classes.

Lunar Sway: Derse 

Derse Dreamers have personalities marked by a distinct and restless skepticism. Whatever their waking circumstances, chances are they will live in a state of dissatisfaction. Rebellion is in their blood, manifesting whether they are fighting back against a fascist dictatorship, or the most recent trend in casual footwear. Derse Dreamers are cerebral and self-aware; they have a far better grasp on the landscape of their own minds than on the world around them, which they can find alienating and confusing. But as so much of their identity is built on control, they will do their utmost to hide any insecurities, often with false humility or self-deprecating humor. They may be inflexible and pessimistic, but they are also great problem solvers, facing conflicts head-on with shrewd, calculating minds. They see one true path among an infinite snarl of wrong ones. They tend to be introverted, but if you win their trust Derse Dreamers are extremely powerful allies. However, they find sincere vulnerability difficult and will often keep people at arm's length. Letting go and living in the moment is hard for a Derse Dreamer; they constantly look toward the future and analyze the past. 
• Learn more about Lunar Sway.

Aspect: Mind 

Those bound to the aspect of Mind are-you guessed it-the universe's great thinkers. But don't for a second think that means that they have all the answers. They are very concerned with remaining rational, and they have such a firm hold on the constant conjunction of their thinking that it's easy for them to see the multitudes of the choices laid out before them, which often leaves them frozen and unable to act. That said, when a Mind-bound finally launches into action, they can execute a plan with unbelievable grace and precision. Their identity is fluid-it can change from day-to-day, from thought-to-thought, from interaction-to-interaction. Remaining logical is more important to them than building up a solid foundation of "self." At their best they are great innovators, architects, and creators. At their worst they can be nasty, inflexible, and indecisive.


----------



## Guajiro

*virces*









Here is what I don't like about astrology: "Jade Signs are the zodiac's caretakers. Intelligent and steady, they are excellent organizers and planners." 
This organized and planner mentality is so wrong about me. I never related to Virgo discriptions. I really don't belive your birth date determines your personality. As for the questionares, that is a different story.


----------



## Dissentient

Your True Sign is

TRUE ARIES

SIGN OF THE EXCAVATOR

AR* = Rust Sign -- *RIES = Derse + Time

If your True Sign is Aries, then it is the same as your traditional zodiac sign. But in the Extended Zodiac, Aries is just one of 24 signs under the Rust Sign Class. If this is your True Sign, then it means your affiliation with the Rust Sign Class is even stronger than you thought. To distinguish your traditional zodiac sign from your Extended Zodiac sign, you may refer to yourself as a True Aries.

If your true sign is Aries, then you possess the unique combination of qualities held by all Rust Signs, Derse Dreamers, and Time-bound.

Sign Class: Rust


----------



## M3m3s4ndTr4sh

Your True Sign is AQUAZA







AQU(A)* = Violet Sign -- *ZA = Derse + Mind

SIGN OF THE POLITIC

If your true sign is Aquaza, then you possess the unique combination of qualities held by all Violet Signs, Derse Dreamers, and Mind-bound.

Sign Class: Violet 

Violet Signs are the universe's eccentrics. Forget marching to their own drummer-Violets built their own drum, and it's probably weird. A good deal of this is natural, but they also have a distinct bent toward contrariness. They are the sorts to give the popular thing a pass. Personable and outlandish, they are ready to make friends with anyone, although if they aren't careful their 'game for anything' attitude can come across as clingy or desperate. When their feelings are reciprocated, however, they are very loyal friends. Politics and humanitarian causes are often very important to Violet Signs, and they will turn their considerable inventive energy into a sort of noblesse oblige, happy to offer their nontraditional approaches to help others. At their very best Violet Signs are artistic and inspired, but they tread the fine line between genius and maniac. Too often their more esoteric interests can come across as perverse or untoward, and they can have a hard time holding their tempers, especially if they feel that they are being belittled or ignored. Intelligence is enormously attractive to Violet Signs, and often an intellectual connection is necessary for them to be attracted to a prospective partner. 

Lunar Sway: Derse 

Derse Dreamers have personalities marked by a distinct and restless skepticism. Whatever their waking circumstances, chances are they will live in a state of dissatisfaction. Rebellion is in their blood, manifesting whether they are fighting back against a fascist dictatorship, or the most recent trend in casual footwear. Derse Dreamers are cerebral and self-aware; they have a far better grasp on the landscape of their own minds than on the world around them, which they can find alienating and confusing. But as so much of their identity is built on control, they will do their utmost to hide any insecurities, often with false humility or self-deprecating humor. They may be inflexible and pessimistic, but they are also great problem solvers, facing conflicts head-on with shrewd, calculating minds. They see one true path among an infinite snarl of wrong ones. They tend to be introverted, but if you win their trust Derse Dreamers are extremely powerful allies. However, they find sincere vulnerability difficult and will often keep people at arm's length. Letting go and living in the moment is hard for a Derse Dreamer; they constantly look toward the future and analyze the past. 

Aspect: Mind 

Those bound to the aspect of Mind are-you guessed it-the universe's great thinkers. But don't for a second think that means that they have all the answers. They are very concerned with remaining rational, and they have such a firm hold on the constant conjunction of their thinking that it's easy for them to see the multitudes of the choices laid out before them, which often leaves them frozen and unable to act. That said, when a Mind-bound finally launches into action, they can execute a plan with unbelievable grace and precision. Their identity is fluid-it can change from day-to-day, from thought-to-thought, from interaction-to-interaction. Remaining logical is more important to them than building up a solid foundation of "self." At their best they are great innovators, architects, and creators. At their worst they can be nasty, inflexible, and indecisive.


----------



## Navoh

Your True Sign is Aquasces 









AQU(A)* = Violet Sign -- *SCES = Derse + Life

SIGN OF THE OFFBEAT

If your true sign is Aquasces, then you possess the unique combination of qualities held by all Violet Signs, Derse Dreamers, and Life-bound.

Sign Class: Violet
Violet Signs are the universe's eccentrics. Forget marching to their own drummer-Violets built their own drum, and it's probably weird. A good deal of this is natural, but they also have a distinct bent toward contrariness. They are the sorts to give the popular thing a pass. Personable and outlandish, they are ready to make friends with anyone, although if they aren't careful their 'game for anything' attitude can come across as clingy or desperate. When their feelings are reciprocated, however, they are very loyal friends. Politics and humanitarian causes are often very important to Violet Signs, and they will turn their considerable inventive energy into a sort of noblesse oblige, happy to offer their nontraditional approaches to help others. At their very best Violet Signs are artistic and inspired, but they tread the fine line between genius and maniac. Too often their more esoteric interests can come across as perverse or untoward, and they can have a hard time holding their tempers, especially if they feel that they are being belittled or ignored. Intelligence is enormously attractive to Violet Signs, and often an intellectual connection is necessary for them to be attracted to a prospective partner.

Lunar Sway: Derse
Derse Dreamers have personalities marked by a distinct and restless skepticism. Whatever their waking circumstances, chances are they will live in a state of dissatisfaction. Rebellion is in their blood, manifesting whether they are fighting back against a fascist dictatorship, or the most recent trend in casual footwear. Derse Dreamers are cerebral and self-aware; they have a far better grasp on the landscape of their own minds than on the world around them, which they can find alienating and confusing. But as so much of their identity is built on control, they will do their utmost to hide any insecurities, often with false humility or self-deprecating humor. They may be inflexible and pessimistic, but they are also great problem solvers, facing conflicts head-on with shrewd, calculating minds. They see one true path among an infinite snarl of wrong ones. They tend to be introverted, but if you win their trust Derse Dreamers are extremely powerful allies. However, they find sincere vulnerability difficult and will often keep people at arm's length. Letting go and living in the moment is hard for a Derse Dreamer; they constantly look toward the future and analyze the past.

Aspect: Life
Those bound to the aspect of Life are the universe's healers. They are concerned with the betterment of themselves and those around them, as well as the onward march of positive progress. Deeply empathetic, they have an intuitive understanding of other's suffering and the best way of righting those wrongs. If you're poisoned, chances are the Life-bound have something for what ails ya. This applies to both physical and mental suffering, though it might not be a cure you'll like. They also have the tendency to put other's needs before their own, which never ends well for anyone, because the Life-bound can grow bitter if they feel their own self-care has had to be shunted aside. At their best, they are great listeners, caretakers, and nurturers. At their worst, the Life-bound are passive aggressive, and pushy-they're certain they know best.


----------



## ChaoticEvil

canicorn.

sign class: lime: dramatic, passionate and shit.

lunar sway: prospit: optimistic, reactive, intuitive, grasshopper mentality, really.

aspect: rage: no fake shit, truth all the way, antisocial-like, rebelliousness.

that was kinda cool. and it matched my natal chart. aspect rage fits with my rising aries. lunar sway prospit fits with my leo mars.


----------

